# Word of Christ?



## Robin (Dec 30, 2005)

Romans 10:16-17 (speaking of the Jews)
But they have not all obeyed the gospel. For Isaiah says, "Lord, who has believed what he has heard from us?" So faith comes from hearing, and hearing through the *word of Christ*. 

I was pondering today...if faith is created by hearing the Gospel...does this mean that the "word of Christ" only applies to information about Christ or does it mean Jesus' words? And are these the only words that create faith? 

What precisely, is the "word of Christ?" Is it different from the Gospel (1 Cor. 15?)



Robin


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 30, 2005)

Even though I might be wrong, and there are wiser people on here that could answer, I would say that the Word of Christ refers to the gospel. Gospel being defined as the Word of God (The entirety of Scripture, which is the gospel).


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 30, 2005)

Considering the context, and the fact that there are two major readings here, one being "word of God" ( Î´Î¹Î±Ì€ ÏÌ”Î·Î¼Î±Ï„Î¿Ï‚ Î¸ÎµÎ¿Ï…Í‚ ) and the other "word of Christ" ( Î´Î¹Î±Ì€ ÏÌ”Î·Î¼Î±Ï„Î¿Ï‚ Î§ÏÎ¹ÏƒÏ„Î¿Ï…Í‚ ), it would appear to refer to the Scriptures. (cf. Col 3:16)


----------



## Scott (Jan 3, 2006)

I think a standard reformed reading is that it is the word preached by lawfully called ministers. This preaching is in a sense the Word of Christ. Similar idea to Luke 10:16, where Christ tells the 70 evangelists he appoints: "He who listens to you listens to me; he who rejects you rejects me; but he who rejects me rejects him who sent me."


----------

